# Feline Leukemia/FIV Test



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello all.......
A little update on my situation(for those who may or may not know)

I am bringing home a purebred Himalayan Kitten, QT, on MAY 9, when she'll be 12 weeks old. The breeder is bringing her in for her first round of shots on Monday, when she'll be 10 weeks old(breeder prefers to get 1st set of shots at 10 weeks). She will be getting the 3 in 1 booster(I think this is the FVRCP), and she'll be getting a fecal, exam, etc. The breeder does not give the Feluk or FIP vaccines-- the breeder states the queen and sire are disease free, and so are the grandparents... can trace back far into "cat tree" all tested NEG, she has documentation to support this claim. 
So when I get her at 12 weeks, I just have to bring her in at 14 weeks for:
Exam, FVRCP, 1 yr. Rabies, fecal test. Then she'll be set until 15 months, when she'll receive Exam, FVRCP, 3 yr rabies, fecal.

Now, I originally wanted littermates, but was not meant to be, her 3 littermates passed away, only days old-- she's the surviving kitten. She is being raised underfoot, around other assorted ages of himalayans, so QT isn't lacking companionship as of right now. But when she comes home in a lil over 2 weeks, she will be the lone cat of our household :cat3 
... but I have been given a chance to adopt a SECOND _ male kitten_, Gary, here real soon. 
~~(a mouthful!)----My brother-in-law's girlfriend's sister's DSH-Cat just had kittens yesterday, 4 were born, 2 gray striped, *2 BLACK*. So far they are doing wonderful-- but these people are kinda ignorant when it comes to kittens. They are in a rush to get people lined up and take them soon-- or they'll be given to the shelter. I asked at what age will the kitten,  Gary, be given out-- and they said when he is weened-- probably at 4-5 weeks old. I was a little concerned this is too early, but then, I would be helping a kitten in need, and would be a wonderful companion to my lil girl. MY worry is Gary will be an unknown--- no prior knowledge of medical/genetic history, etc. Of course I would immediately bring Gary straight to the vet before introducing unknown diseases to QT, my perfectly healthy kitten.


*For this second MALE kitten, I want to know how soon do you get the results for the Feline Leukemia/ FIV test from the VET? Also, how long does it take to get the results for the Fecal test? Gary will be getting all the necessary shots, including FeLV, and will NOT BE ENTERING MY HOME UNTIL ALL TESTS COME BACK NORMAL*
QT, MY first kitten, WILL NOT BE GETTING the FeLV/FIP shot-----her parents+grandparents all test neg. for this- no reason for the shot) & actually if I get the FeLV for my first kitten-- it will nullify my contract for her(guarranteed health contract for 3 years)

Feel free to give helpful advice-- THANK YOU!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

The test we use is not trusted for use in kittens under 8-10 weeks of age. I agree with your decision on not vaccinating QT against FeLV, and if Gary is negative and to be a house cat, there is no specific reason to get him vaccinated against it either.

It's great that you want to rescue one of these unfortunate kittens, but obviously your concerns for the health of QT are completely justified.

Ems


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

your vet may tell you the same thing, or may do the test and want to do another in a few weeks just to get money out of you.

Basically, wait until he's a little older to test him. If they use the snap tests, it'll take 10 minutes for the results. I don't know about any other sorts of tests.

Emma_pen, what test do you use? We use snap tests and will be testing the six kitttens we're adopting out when they are 8 weeks old. The vets say the test isn't accurate before then... just curious, I really don't know much about it.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

you know----- taking "more money out of me" to test again a few weeks later I think would be worth a piece of sanity------ cause I would be fretting----- Of course I would love the second kitten, Gary, too, but I have soooooooooooo much $$$$$$$$$ invested in the first kitten, QT. And we just sufferred a loss of a beloved pet very recently(listed under rainbow bridge), and I CAN NOT GO THROUGH MORE HEARTACHE. I KNOW I would not be able to handle introducing a potentially sick kitten into my household. I already know the second's cat WILL NOT be receiving shots before I get him, nor did the mother cat, nor the father(I don't even think they know WHO the father is.) but part of me wants to take the risk, and bring home this kitten----- I mean-- look----- we already have the name picked out!
(my kids picked the name out months ago when we still though we were getting littermates with QT)

MY husband isn't overly fond of the "squish-faced look" of Himalayans, and this second kitten will be a "normal cat". I kinda feel like we will be having a Lady and the Tramp going on in my house, with the purebred and "mutt" kitty. If the situation with Gary falls through, I have an Aunt that works with our local Animal Foundation, and been trying to talk me into getting one there--- she said they will already been tested for the diseases I am am worried over................ 

Again, I still want to know how long does it take for the results to get back for FIV/FeLV, and also the Fecal exam???????????????
..................


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

The combo test (FIV/FeLV) results are very quick (I think they take about 10-15 minutes to process), but you simply won't get a reliable result in a kitten under 8-10 weeks (we test at 12 weeks, just before spay/neuter). 

Fecal flotation is usually done in the vet's office and takes a few minutes, though it won't necessarily pick up every parasite a kitten could have...we just routinely worm all kittens and treat for fleas as a matter of course (ask vet about flea/mite treatment for kittens under 12 weeks).

One more thing you'll have to worry about is neutering the boy _well_ before he reaches sexual maturity to avoid kittens. Then you'll be able to spay the female a bit later without worrying about pregnancy. But the male neuter is less expensive and quicker, so it should be a priority (obviously, spaying the female is also a priority, but you get my point...don't put it off!).


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Gude wife--- YES amen to that! She will be getting "fixed"-- at 7-8 months old....... but this new kitten, GAry, was just born April 20th, and coming home WAY TOO EARLY, and I will be neuturing him at a VERY EARLY AGE. Probably at the same time my QT gets done. I am just worried about disease.... I am a worry wart, and everything will probably be fine--- but I can't stop thinking "what if.................."

but i have a big heart-- and this new lil guy will be coming home in a month or less---- I know it is too early........ but at least he will be treated like a KING here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

We use the snap-type tests too, the one that tests both FIV & FeLV, and give a result in 10 mins. It says in the manufacturers instructions that a positive in a kitten under the age of 8 weeks cannot be relied upon as definite. If we had a positive kitten, we would probably retest at a later date a couple of weeks later, though I can't be sure.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Ohhh, see now I think I remember the reason. I think the vets had said that IF the mother was recently vaccinated, the resulting immunity in the kittens could throw off the test resulting in a false positive. I could be wrong though, but it seems like what I heard.

Again, the tests don't take long. You'll have the results before you leave the office (assuming you're not in a rush). Most kittens and puppies are bound to have at least something show up on the fecal test, but no worries, dewormers take care of the problems quickly


----------



## tull2001 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you are thinking about this before you introduce your new kitten to an unknown. It is heart-breaking to have one of your kittens infected with FeLV, let alone have that one expose the other to the illness.

It is my understanding that the snap test is used to verify that therees antigen (the actual virus, not the anti-bodies) in the kitten's blood. Thus a false positive should not be due to any anti-bodies from the mother's vaccination. As mentioned previously in this thread, this is a very quick test, taking only 10-15 minutes. It should be noted that a negative result in a kitten even in excess of 10 weeks does not mean that kitten is safe. Little seems to be known as absolute fact with regard to FeLV, but it can apparently be sequestered in a cats bown marrown and not show up in a blood test until some time later in life. I have heard that some cats can spontaneously contract this illness after years in isolation... 

Take our situation as an example: We had Moe (10) and Kirby (8) since they were little. Both tested negative for years. We decided to adopt a stray, now named Piper. We estimated her age at 4 months when we got her. Prior to introducing her into our home, we had her tested with the snap test. She was negative, so we brought her home. Now a year and a half later, she tested slightly positive at her annual exam. A follow up test 3 months later shows a strong positive. Now we are in a situation with two negative cats and one positive... Given that adults are less vunerable to this virus and since our "boys" have been vaccinated many times, we have decided to keep all three.

Given my recent experience with FeLV, I would recommend caution. Have Gary tested, however it is more important that you know his history to some extent. Is the mother negative? Has the mother been exposed to any strays or positive cats within the last few months? Has Gary been exposed to any unknowns? I would say if he tests negative and the answer to these questions is no, you have a good chance that he will not be infected. Short of that I would be very cautious. 

I hope I haven't scared you, but it is tough to deal an infected cat...especially if it exposes another. I hope Gary is negative as it sounds like you will make a very nice home for him.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Gary IS coming from an "unknown" background
The Mother is an Unknown--- I don't think she even had shots... and yes the Mother had contact with strays-- she was indoor/outdoor-- one of her "friends" got her pregnant-- who knows who the father is..... and given the fact the father was still Intact, one could assume no shots for him either.

Well.. we still have to give this a lot of thought....... I want another---- but feels risky.........


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't want to say "don't worry about it" but it might not be a big problem after all.

Have you asked the vets how common FIV and FeLV are in your area? We test any stray that comes in before we do any treatment, and also test all the ferals that come in for spay/neuter and I think we've had 2 positives out of maybe 40-60 cats. Not that it doesn't happen... just that it might not happen to you.

Just make sure you receive all the good vibes we send your way until your kitten gets tested!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks

yes I will ask our Vet the details (and all my misconceptions/ignorance about FIV/Felv)when I bring in QT for her 2nd round of shots, on May 23... 

(she is scheduled for shots tomorrow--breeder is bringing her--my almost-5-yr-old is sympathizing with kitty!!!)


----------

